# On the way



## Mr Fixit (Jan 27, 2010)

I really thought when I decided to go from standard and slim line pens to making fountain pens it would just be a matter of getting some new kits.

Boy was I wrong!

I've been researching and trying to decide _which_ kits to get and what to make them look like.

I bought a couple kits, a couple flat top and an El Grande.  Honestly, I wasn't happy with the Flat Tops.  They were 'ok', but not up to the level I was looking for.

So now, I have a couple of orders in on different kits along with bushings.  And some special wood/acrylic blanks from Bear Tooth Woods.

This is gonna be addicting.

Mr Fixit


----------



## glycerine (Jan 27, 2010)

I personally like the Jr. Gentlemen kits, or the retro or statesman...


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mr Fixit said:


> This is gonna be addicting.



:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jan 27, 2010)

Mr Fixit said:


> I really thought when I decided to go from standard and slim line pens to making fountain pens it would just be a matter of getting some new kits.
> 
> Boy was I wrong!
> 
> ...


 
P.S. -  Yes it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

